# Passport 9500ci and K40 Installs in Mk 2 TTs



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone have install tips, reviews or pictures they'd like to share for high end radar/lidar defense systems in Mk 2 TTs? Where did you put your head unit, radar receivers, and/or diffusers? Thanks!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hey Jim. I've installed a V1 in my TT and iMod's. It's pretty straight forward. I think that iMod's build thread has a mini DIY. As far as placement, high on the windshield with line-of-sight clearance to the rear is what the V1 folks recommend. Can't imagine Escort or the others disagreeing with this.
I'm happy to help with install if needed.
P.s., the V1 is awesome. I'll swear by it.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Thanks terje_77, I have an older V1 as well which I may just upgrade, but I was thinking of something a little heavier duty. (Check out this discussion on Planet 9 for the comparative virtues of these systems.)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JimInSF)*

I'll echo Terje on this one. I just did a road-trip out to Palm Springs, and the V1 saved me from 4 hidden cops. Each of those would have been easy tickets, but the V1 kept it safe for me I'd give the damn thing 11 stars if I could..... It just does it's job as it should.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

Our TTS has 9500ci with the display custom done inside the rear view mirror. The front lenses are flushed in the grill. Couldn't do too much with the rear shifter though, just had to put it on the license plate. if anyone can help me post the pictures here, will do so if requested.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_Our TTS has 9500ci with the display custom done inside the rear view mirror. The front lenses are flushed in the grill. Couldn't do too much with the rear shifter though, just had to put it on the license plate. if anyone can help me post the pictures here, will do so if requested.


I'd like to see the pics. Posting pics is pretty easy. Just post them on a service like photobucket and then embed in a post.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kodiakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_Our TTS has 9500ci with the display custom done inside the rear view mirror. The front lenses are flushed in the grill. Couldn't do too much with the rear shifter though, just had to put it on the license plate. if anyone can help me post the pictures here, will do so if requested.

Pics? YES PLEASE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm dying to do something stealth and custom like that!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (kodiakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_Our TTS has 9500ci with the display custom done inside the rear view mirror. The front lenses are flushed in the grill. Couldn't do too much with the rear shifter though, just had to put it on the license plate. if anyone can help me post the pictures here, will do so if requested.

Yes, very much interested in pics, please do post! 
Also, did you modify your stock mirror for the display install or buy a new one to start with? And how did you rig the sound?


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

i have the Passport 8500 X50, i have it hardwired and all. its pretty straight forward:
here are some after install pics


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

btw if your interested in the Passport units, i have a friend that works for them and i can hook u up with a wholesale price for a NEW unit


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Is there any way just to upload them here?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (kodiakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_Is there any way just to upload them here?

Not easily but if you don't want to post them somewhere yourself, you can just email them to me and I'll post them.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

hit me with your email and I will do just that!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

I've enabled viewing it in my profile so just click there and you should see it.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

pics emailed


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

Got 'em, and for the rest of you, here they are! KodiakZ, how did you run the sound, and where did you put the controls?
Grill:








Shifter Closeup:








Mirror Display Closeup:


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Used the passport speaker mounted under the dash (plenty loud enough!!) and the control button is dash mounted right by the headlight switch so you can easily touch the mute/unlock button without being noticed.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

That is a totally sick install. I want it.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*

A nice install indeed - better than the K40 in my truck which is pretty good compared to most (in-dash LEDs, separate front/rear speakers hidden in vents, antennas under the rear bumper and behind the grill, etc.).
BTW, is that a custom carbon grill piece that you cut into for the shifters?
Anyone know of any installers in the SF Bay Area that could do a high end install of this nature?


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

aye, that she is capn!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

Very impressive. What kind of grill? Aftermarket or a stock TT-RS piece? Did you do the install yourself?


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

aftermarket carbon grill. did the install with one of my installers


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

Did the front filler plate come with the grill, or was it a separate piece? Who makes it?


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

osir carbon front grill


----------

